# attention



## Anuruddha

Finding any kind of Legally job in Japan. Any body please help me.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! Unfortunately the immigration system in most countries is set up to put specific people into specialized jobs. Japan is one of those. They do allow spouses to work. Most people have specific skills, such as speaking a language that they can teach in private schools, or being able to cook some exotic cuisine.

Australia and New Zealand have a point system, however, and if you have enough points and enough money to get there and start out, you can move without having a job.


----------

